# Kahr Arms and Cults



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

We got onto the discussion of Kahr firearms on my Jeep site and this seemed to really steam many of the Jeep club members. Many said they would never buy a Kahr product because of the ties to Sun Myung Moon. This will not deter me from purchasing a PM9. What do you guys think?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kook_Jin_Moon


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It appears the connection is only by Corp. entity and the fact his Son started the Company. 

I think their tin-foil-hats are a little too tight. But, they can boycott whatever they want if it makes them feel better.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> I think their tin-foil-hats are a little too tight. But, they can boycott whatever they want if it makes them feel better.


This is very true. Jeep enthusiasts are just like gun enthusiasts and you will find a very wide range of people associated with them. There seems to be a lot of tin-foil hat talk around the Jeep club also.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I look at it this way: The son who started the company probably doesn't give the old man or his church a dime and is probably the black sheep of the family. Plus, if he does, then at least he has a good product and it is made in the US.

Where are Jeeps made and put together? Isn't it Mexico or Canada? Where are AK's made, Springfield XD's or 90% of the goods imported into the US.

Hopefully I am not incorrect but I do not really care about the relationship on a firearm if it is a good product.


----------

